# earn money



## mehar_arain (Jul 16, 2011)

hi any one tall me how much i can earn in new zeland per hour work on piza shop plz tell me


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mehar_arain said:


> hi any one tall me how much i can earn in new zeland per hour work on piza shop plz tell me


Hi Mehar

I think it's highly unlikely that you would be able to get a work visa for NZ, if your plans are to work in a pizza shop. Look at Immigration New Zealand for information about what you would need to come to New Zealand and work.


----------

